# Ultrasound 12+4 - Boy or girl? Update!!!



## 30mummyof1

Hi, I had my 12 week scan yesterday and wondering if anyone can take a guess on the gender of baby please!

Many thanks


----------



## minniemo

I guess pink X


----------



## marina294

looking girly x


----------



## mummytiff

Girl x


----------



## madseasons

:pink: looks like my girls U/S :)


----------



## KylasBaby

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks all, I would feel extremely blessed to have a little girl :cloud9:


----------



## DebbieF

I guess girl as well. :)


----------



## minniemo

Pink x


----------



## tubs

Girl!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't believe its a actual possibility i may have a baby girl!  thanks everyone for your guesses x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gender scan booked for 27th


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have just managed to change scan to the 23rd, so i can surprise my dh on his 40th birthday with the scan :)
16 days....


----------



## MileyMamma

Pink!


----------



## Zylersmommy

I guess girl. :kiss:


----------



## 30mummyof1

any other guesses?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Last guesses before gender scan on Monday!


----------



## BabyLuv88

Girl


----------



## lucy1

I guess pink! (And I hope I'm right so I can get some practice in to have a good stab in the dark about mine haha)

Update after your scan!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can tell you that you were all


Spoiler
right!!! its a girl, on :cloud9:!! so so happy :happydance:


----------



## madseasons

CONGRATS! Welcome to team :pink: !!!!!!!!


----------

